# Teich ist angelegt



## b**star (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo Forum,

endlich habe ich auch einen Teich im Garten.
Das Ganze hat sich bei mir verzögert, da die 
angelieferte Folie durchlöchert war (Spedition).

Die gröbsten Arbeiten sind nun abgeschlossen.
Jetzt stehen die Arbeiten rund um den Teich an.
Ich hoffe, der Teich wird sich bei mir auch so schön 
entwickeln wie bei Euch.

Grüße Bio


----------



## Maifisch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Hallo Bio,
das mit der Folie ist der Hammer. Spätestens dann weiss man, wieviel Geduld man hat 
Der Teich sieht sehr gut aus -- gefällt mir. Es ist natürlich schön, wenn alles schön gerade ist, da fügt er sich genial in die Landschaft ein. Und wenn alles mal richtig wächst, dann sieht der bestimmt noch schöner aus. 
Gratuliere zum gelungenen Projekt!!!!!

Schon Ideen was um den Teich soll?

LG Sonja


----------



## b**star (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Hallo Sonja,

schön, das es Dir gefällt.

Mein Problem sind die ganzen Pflanzringe die ich noch rumstehen habe.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich sowas wie auf dem rechten Bild anlegen soll,
oder mich von diesen trennen.


----------



## eickie (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Hi Bio,

verstehe ichm nicht ganz..
Willst Du evtl. die Pflanzsteine um den Teich herumbauen ? Dann würde der Teich ja "in den Steinen verschwinden".
Ich würde die Steine weglassen und nur so einige kleine Pflanzen um den Teich setzen.
Schöne Grüße  Eickie


----------



## Maifisch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Hallo nochmal, 
ja die Pflanzringe...... da könnte man schon viel mit machen, aber was? Gut gehen wirs an. Du könntest sie rund um den Teich machen, was ich ned machen würde. An so ner Rundung am Teich könntest du sie aufstapeln, könnt ich mir jetzt gut vorstellen. Und um den Teich mit Unkrautvlies auslegen und Split drauf und das bepflanzen. Wenn du den "Turm" am Teich machst und ihn bepflanzt, dann fallen dir je nach Pflanzenart Blätter ins Wasser und die Erde beim Giessen oder Regnen gibt auch Nährstoffe an das Wasser ab. Aber da kann man auch was machen. Oder ein paar verteilt aufeinander stellen und bepflanzen. Oder Steine rein und Hauswurzen drauf. Und den Rest woanders im Garten verteilen. Mit ein paar könntest du dir auch ne Bank zum Verweilen basteln. Einfach ein Bett draufmontieren. Ich könnt mir das jetzt am Besten vorstellen, wenn du sie locker um und am Teich/Garten verteilst. Was meinst du?

So jetzt bin ich mal ausgelaugt , ich kenn das, was man hat will man auch integrieren. 

LG Sonja


----------



## b**star (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Nein, ich will die Pflanzringe nicht um den Teich bauen.
Wenn, dann wollte ich diese an die weiße Mauer stapeln
und mit Stauden bepflanzen.
Ich war einfach voreilig und habe beim Kauf von Teichmaterial
eine ganze Palette von den Steinen gekauft weil diese falsch 
ausgezeichnet waren.


----------



## Maifisch (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Ja daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Wär auch nicht schlecht. So in etwa, wie sie jetzt dastehen? Musst du versuchen, ich würd die echt locker verteilen. Immer so ein paar willkürlich "rumstehen" lassen. Und größeren Split um den Teich. Und auch darin die Steine verteilen und natürlich ausserhalb noch. Oder leg sie rund an, oder ne andere Form und mach so ne Art Hochbeet, direkt daneben. Weil so nah an der Hausmauer..... Oder guck dir das mal an... http://666kb.com/i/am182ula56ttkageu.jpg


----------



## madmax16v (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

sieht hübsch aus.... !!! 
warum hast du aber alle pflanzen in töpfen/ körpen?

du kannst sie doch einfach in den kies pflanzen, das sieht dann noch natürlicher aus  !

v.g.


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Hallo Bio,
:Willkommen2

hast du toll hinbekommen.


----------



## b**star (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

So langsam wird es auch um den Teich anschaulicher.

Grüße Bio


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Servus Bio

Sieht net schlecht aus ...

Ich hätte da zwei Fragen:


Wie Madmax, warum die Pflanzen in Körbe und nicht im Substrat
Wozu hast du einen Filter laufen, ohne Fische

MMn. hast du viel zu wenig Pflanzen ...

Vorallem würde ich paar Nährstoffzehrer einsetzen, wie __ Binsen, __ Kalmus, gelbe __ Sumpfschwertlilien, __ Rohrkolben usw. . Auch UW-Pflanzen sehe ich nicht ... __ Tausendblatt, __ Hornkraut usw.


----------



## b**star (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Hallo Helmut,

die Pflanzen habe ich in Körbe, da dieses ja 
immer wieder empfohlen wird.
Meinst Ihr, ich sollte diese direkt in Substrat pflanzen.
Wie ist es mit den Wurzeln von Wasserpflanzen, muss ich mir
wegen der Folie keine Sorgen machen ?

Den Filter habe ich laufen, da das Wasser am Anfang wegen dem Substrat
etwas trüb war.

Hechtkraut, Tausendblatt sind vorhanden.
Auch Sumpfschwertlilien, Rohrkolben und Binsen sind vorhanden,
alles noch klein.

Für weitere Tipps bin ich dankbar.

Bio


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Servus Bio

Danke für deine Antwort 

Die Wurzeln der Pflanzen können der Folie nix an haben ... außer du hättest __ Schilf gepflanzt, da wäre ich skeptisch.

Ansehlich sind ja die Töpfe nicht wirklich, haben aber den Vorteil das die Pflanzen länger zum "Ausbrechen" brauchen, als wenn du sie direkt ins Substrat setzt.

Falls du sie noch aus den Töpfen heraus und direkt einsetzen willst, würde ich bei ein Sand-Lehmgemisch als Substrat empfehlen. Sandkastenspielsand wäre auch möglich.

Den Filter würde ich auch ausschalten. Ist ja nicht notwendig, außer du willst noch Fische einsetzen. Dann auf alle Fälle laufen lassen, aber dann 24 Stunden am Tag. Also Rund um die Uhr und dann bis Einbruch des Frostes.
Ein bisserl Fischfutter ins Wasser beschleunigt die Kultivierung von Bakterien auf dem Substrat und den Filtermedien. 

Aber wie gesagt, ohne geplante Fische kannst den Filter ruhig ausschalten.

Edit: Ein kleiner Hinweis sei mir noch gestattet: Zitat ist bei direkter Antwort nicht nötig, verbraucht nur Systemressourcen. Habe deine obige Antwort editiert.


----------



## wp-3d (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich ist angelegt*

Hallo Bio,

der Helmut hat schon einiges erwähnt, was in allen Punkten passt.  

Was mir aber noch auffällt ist der grobe Kies, 
er wird mit seinen großen Zwischenräumen viel Schmutz einlagern und auf Dauer durch Zersetzung für sehr viel Nährstoffe sorgen.

Die Pflanzen können die Nährstoffe nicht alle verarbeiten und so kann es ein dauerhaftes Algenproblem geben.

Wenn Du an der Optik nichts mehr verändern möchtest, würde ich die Zwischenräume des Kieses mit Sand zurieseln lassen, so das nur noch die obersten Kiesel zum Teil sichtbar sind.


.


----------

